# Grid Squares Appearing on Saving File



## jwajwa (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi

I am editing a set of images and on about 10% of the images when I save the image grid squares are appearing. Any ideas what is going on? The file won't upload as an attachment on here despite being a small sized jpg. Thanks.

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi John, welcome to the forum!

That's an odd one!  Which LR version (incl dot number, e.g. 6.3) are you using?  Are you adding a watermark to any of the files?


----------



## jwajwa (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi Victoria. Thanks for getting back to me. Yes it is a very odd one. I have been using this action for months and never had an issue with it and now this is happening. It's Lightroom 6 although I can't see which version. I did purchase it about two months ago (if that means anything). I am not adding any watermark no.


----------



## jwajwa (Dec 1, 2015)

I add an action in Lightrrom and then a further action in photoshop. The problem appears when the image flattens in photoshop. If I don't use the LR action the problem doesn't appear when I use the photoshop action! When I use the lightroom action and then the photoshop action the gridlines only appear on 10% of the images. I am doing exactly the same process with all the images.


----------



## jwajwa (Dec 1, 2015)

Example at https://www.dropbox.com/s/km84qfmf56kq6hr/Sea King-446-lines.Edit copy.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 1, 2015)

You'll have to describe what those 'actions' are, otherwise we have no idea what you're doing.


----------



## jwajwa (Dec 1, 2015)

They are purchased Photoshop sharpening actions that I have had for years. See attached...


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 1, 2015)

You are also talking about 'Lightroom actions', whatever that may be. The combination seems the problem, if I understand you correctly. So again: please describe all the steps you take when the problem manifests itself.


----------



## jwajwa (Dec 1, 2015)

I run a purchased Lightroom pre-set on a DNG image (see attached). I then edit in Photoshop. I play a sharpen action and the image finishes up as attached above (previous attachment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  - but only 1 in 10. (Is this the description you mean?)


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 1, 2015)

In the meantime, here's a guess: JPEG is compressed in blocks of 8 by 8 pixels. Could it be that the image is undergoing too heavy JPEG compression before you convert it to greyscale and run the sharpen action? The screenshot shows that the image is jpeg...


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 1, 2015)

jwajwa said:


> I run a purchased Lightroom pre-set on a DNG image (see attached). I then edit in Photoshop. I play a sharpen action and the image finishes up as attached above (previous attachment
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, not really. The fact that you run a purchased action still tells me little or nothing. The only thing it shows is that the image is converted to greyscale in Lightroom. That is something. How did you set the External Editor preferences? In other words: in what format are the images sent to Photoshop?


----------



## jwajwa (Dec 1, 2015)

I think it is as a TIFF.

I don't know if your theory is right or not. I don't think it would explain why it is only happening today and not for the last two years?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 1, 2015)

Your Photoshop screenshot shows that the image is a jpeg.


----------



## jwajwa (Dec 1, 2015)

They are just small saved files for purpose of showing the gridlines effect.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 1, 2015)

Well, that isn't helpful. You already posted the effect on Dropbox.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Dec 3, 2015)

I see- 
High 2500 ISO with possible 'noise'
A very 'grainy' image (in dropbox) that looks over-sharpened noise.
Severe JPG artifacts more visible with enlargement.
I would be scrapping that 'Sharpening' action and let Lightroom do a better job-

The Dropbox image-





JPG artifacts at 300%-


----------

